

Ask HN: My new job isn't working out (UK) - embeddeddev

Sorry it&#x27;s a bit of a cliche but despite doing this for over a decade it&#x27;s the first time it happened to me. I&#x27;m an embedded developer and I&#x27;ve been at my new job for 3 months now and it&#x27;s just not working out. The work turned out to be closer to business software development than embedded (which is what it was described as during interviews, they even tested by assembler). I don&#x27;t think I&#x27;m a good fit and I&#x27;m pretty sure they realize it.<p>What do I do?<p>My CV up to that point is pretty straightforward with a good few years at every company with a perfectly amicable separations upon which I received good recs. What happens if I quit or they fire me? How do I explain this on my CV? I can&#x27;t believe I&#x27;m a grown man asking these kind of questions but I hope someone with a similar experience can maybe share some advice.
======
kasey_junk
"We mutually agreed the position was not a great fit for me."

ie the truth. This happens _all the time_ and anyone who has done any hiring
has encountered great employees with this sort of work experience. In fact,
most experienced devs have either made the same decision themselves or wished
they had.

Leaving a job is not the end of the world for either party, don't over think
it.

If it becomes a habit that is when red flags happen.

------
techjuice
I would recommend applying for other jobs that fit your skill set, go to a
couple of interviews. After you have gone to a couple of interviews do a
comparison of the pros and cons of each job to see which one benefits you the
best in the short and long term in terms of financially, learning potential,
growth potential, commute time, investment opportunities, team work and
anything else that you believe is important.

In the interviews ask to speak with other people on the team so you can make
sure you will actually be doing embedded software development and not just a
manager or someone that does not do the work. As a manager may not always know
what is truly involved in the job asking the people doing the work normally
yields more information for you to work with.

In terms of how to explain this on your CV, you do not do this on your resume,
but do this in interviews. Normally you just tell the truth by saying the work
being done did was more business software development than embedded software
development.

Don't be afraid to give your notice after you have accepted a job that is more
in line with what you want to do. Just make sure you stay professional so you
do not burn any bridges.

------
JSeymourATL
> How do I explain this on my CV?

Years from now a 3 month stint will be of little or no consequence. You may
opt to delete the experience all togther.

Relative to your current job search and next interviews-- describe it as a
learning experience, nothing ventured-nothing gained.

Areas to consider-- what would you have done differently to insure a good
match? How could you could probe deeper? Meet with potential collegues and
counter-parts? Spend an entire day observing the office?

